# Looking for a few games after Sunningdale for me and James



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 11, 2019)

So my good friend James is coming over from the USA for this trip next week, he thoroughly loved our scottish meet and I'm trying to one up that trip with this year's..  (tough to do I know)


Looking for a game Thursday and/or Friday after Sunningdale


Totally good to travel...


Let me know if anyone is willing to have a game with us. 


Cheers all and cant wait for the meet!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2019)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			So my good friend James is coming over from the USA for this trip next week, he thoroughly loved our scottish meet and I'm trying to one up that trip with this year's..  (tough to do I know)


Looking for a game Thursday and/or Friday after Sunningdale


Totally good to travel...


Let me know if anyone is willing to have a game with us.


Cheers all and cant wait for the meet!
		
Click to expand...

How far are you looking to travel fella? 

Could possibly have a game at my place if you were free thursday morning. 

https://www.broomepark.co.uk/golf/


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How far are you looking to travel fella?

Could possibly have a game at my place if you were free thursday morning.

https://www.broomepark.co.uk/golf/

Click to expand...

Cheers bud 

About an hour or so, let me check where you are in relation to me, looks good though. ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 12, 2019)

I might be able to get us signed on to Royal Winchester either Thursday afternoon or sometime on Friday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)

Walk over the road...?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2019)

Waaaaayyy to much effort. Rather go somewhere easier like Wentworth or Queenwood


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Walk over the road...?
		
Click to expand...

Already sorted.
Waiting for the Queenwood invitation ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------

